# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Libidobevorderend dieet - Artikel

## Agnes574

> *Is uw libido verminderd?* 
> *Dan moet u weten dat deze vermindering te wijten kan zijn aan uw voeding. Het goede nieuws is dat het omgekeerde ook waar is: streven naar een meer evenwichtige voeding kan leiden tot een wedergeboorte van uw libido.*
> 
> 
> *Libido op ons bord*
> 
> In zijn boek "Mes ordonnances alimentaires" (Mijn voedingsvoorschriften), vertelt arts-voedingsdeskundige dr. Laurent Chevalier hoe we gezond kunnen eten en op die manier ziekten kunnen voorkomen. 
> Naast talrijke andere aanbevelingen, stelt hij ook een dieet voor dat specifiek gericht is op het libido. 
> Voor een goed seksleven is een evenwichtige voeding zeker aanbevolen. Onthoud het goed!


Voor meer informatie: http://www.e-gezondheid.be/mijn-libi...et/actueel/772

----------

